# HTTP Response mit Transfer-Encoding:chunked einlesen



## Guest (21. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

ich habe einen http-Request an einen Server gestellt. Als Antwort bekomme ich vom Server _Transfer-Encoding:chunked_.

Habe jetzt keine Ahnung wie ich diese Daten einlesen kann.

Bisher habe ich alle Response folgendermaßen eingelesen


```
InputStreamReader in = new InputStreamReader(connection.getInputStream());

          BufferedReader bufRead = new BufferedReader(in);
          String line;

          while((line = bufRead.readLine()) != null){
                      response += line;
           }
           System.out.println("Daten:" + response);
           bufRead.close();
           in.close();
```

Leider kommt hier nicht das erwartet Ergebnis dabei heraus. Da ich bisher keinen Fehler in meinem http-Request gefunden habe stellt sich mir die Frage: Funktioniert das Einlesen bei Transfer-Encoding:chunked überhaupt so?


----------



## sgr (21. Mrz 2007)

sry war nicht eingeloggt.

Thread ist von mir.


----------



## sparrow (21. Mrz 2007)

Was genau kommt denn rein nachdem du du die Abfrage abgesendet hast?
Oder wie lautet die Fehlermeldung?

In Line 9 müsstest du doch etwas ausgeben?


Gruß
Sparrow


----------



## sgr (21. Mrz 2007)

Es kommt ein html Dokument rein, aber irgend wie hab ich das Gefühl da fehlt was bzw ist falsch. Hätte was anderes erwartet.Drum dachte ich, ich lese vielleicht falsch ein.


----------



## sgr (22. Mrz 2007)

*GELÖST*

Das einlesen funktioniert trotzdem so, hab nen anderen Fehler im Code gahabt, den ich 3 tage lang überlesen habe  :x


----------

